# What helped you get rid of dizziness/headednes/vertigo ?



## blenderator (Sep 15, 2018)

What helped you get rid of dizziness/headednes/vertigo ?

I have regular vertigo


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm interested in responses to this issue as well.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you mean a constant sensation of spaciness almost ???

Or do you mean you feel like you are ready to almost pass out at any minute ?

Or both ?


----------



## blenderator (Sep 15, 2018)

First

*constant sensation of spaciness*


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It fades on its own with time...

Its a derealization symptom....Almost feels like you are disorientated and lost even though you are in familiar surroundings...Hence the spaced out sensation.....Like everything is totally overwhelming and too much to take in at once...Its classic poor concentration too as a result of mental exhaustion...

Distraction with something you find interesting and that really grabs your attention and imagination helps reduce it too...This forces you to focus on something else and relax mentally....


----------

